# Looking to move to Canada



## jamesob999 (May 29, 2008)

Hi there everyone.

Im 25, living in Ireland and looking to move to Canada.
I dont have family or friends there but I cant get my friends to accompany me on a possible move. 
I am wondering what the employment opportunities for me would be like in Vancouver as this is the city i wish to live. I have a degree in IT and 2 yrs work experience in IT Support / Customer Services.
I am currently applying for a year long working visa. Also what is the public transport system like in Canada as this would be important in terms of employment too.

Any help would be gratefully appreciated.
Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Cdn down under (May 29, 2008)

Hi Jim,
It is a hot job prospect right now in Canada. Toronto, Calgary and Vancouver are all good areas in the field but you also need to remember the cost of living is higher in those cities as well. Vancouver is expensive and like Toronto has provnicial sales tax on top of the national sales tax for goods and services. Calgary in Alberta has no provincial tax but is in the middle of a serious oil boom so finding rental properties can be a challenge. I would look at the job markets from afar and test the waters with some correspondance. 
Keith


----------

